

Tim Berners-Lee: The year open data went worldwide (TED) - RK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YcZ3Zqk0a8

======
alanthonyc
I thought this was a re-post of his "Raw Data Now" talk, but instead it's
actually a follow up. Especially interesting is the Open Street Map demo,
especially for Haiti before and after the recent earthquake. (Then my browser
locked up with about a minute to go.)

------
GiraffeNecktie
Drupal is becoming an important player here because RDFa is now baked in. Both
the US and UK government data sites run on Drupal (as does Tim's own site).

